# Should I go for the 85mm F1.2L II USM ?



## CanonNerdy (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi,

At last I managed somehow to save up some $$$ to purchase and upgrade my equipment especially my lenses. So one of THE lenses I was aiming for is the king of Bokeh .. THE 85mm F1.2L II USM, well it's Expensive alright but from what I see it's really worth the cash, but what confused me is that I've heard some complaints about it's performance in low light and how it keeps hunting for focus though it's a USM name holder, I'm about the fact that I might not be comfortable with it since focusing speed is an issue for me personally and might be for others as well, so should I go for it or wait if there's an upcoming upgrade .. 

And thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 6, 2014)

If the 85L II is what you have your sights on, go for it. The 85L II is designed as a portrait lens, and for that purpose, it works well. It's harder to justify if the 85L II would be your only lens at that focal length and if you need for other scenarios, but when you have the 70-200 II too, the 85L II will be used mostly for portraiture while the 70-200 can be used for sports, etc.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2014)

The 85L does not hunt for focus in good light or in low light, in my experience (although the 100 L macro sometimes does). I would not expect an upgrade of the current version anytime soon. The 85L II is a relatively young lens (2006, IIRC). The MkII upgrade increased the AF speed, and given the front-focusing lens design and the heavy front element, focus speed likely cannot be made too much faster, without a major redesign of the lens. It's not a lens to be used for shooting sports or action, at least on most bodies (it focuses faster on 1-series bodies, so it actually does okay with those). 

As a portrait lens, it's exceptional – I'd say go for it!

(Sidenote, I'd call the 85L the Grand Duke of Bokeh – the king's crown goes to the 200/2.  )


----------



## CanonNerdy (Jan 6, 2014)

I've got a 5D III, is it sufficient for portraiture in normal light conditions ? I'm not too concerned about outdoors shooting as much as indoors.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2014)

CanonNerdy said:


> I've got a 5D III, is it sufficient for portraiture in normal light conditions ? I'm not too concerned about outdoors shooting as much as indoors.



It's fine.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 6, 2014)

Go for it - no lens is perfect, but you can't beat this lens for portraits - it rocks head shots, head & shoulders, 3/4, and full-length shots. 

The cons list & how to deal with them:

*1. It's f/1.2 and the DOF is paper thin. * Use Focal or other tools to calibrate the AFMA. Use cross points to focus.

*2. The AF is slow.* Shoot portraits (as intended) with it, or pre-focus/stop down if you shoot moving subjects.

*3. The AF is focus-by-wire.* My least favorite, but it still focuses okay once you get used to it, and AF works very accurately.

*4. It's heavy. * Use a tripod if needed, and use a 1D_, 5D_, or 6D with it - Rebels are a bit off balance, but still very useable.

*5. The rear element is shockingly exposed.* Be damned careful when mounting/unmounting the lens and carry insurance.

The Pros - just look at photos taken with it...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 7, 2014)

CanonNerdy said:


> Hi,
> 
> At last I managed somehow to save up some $$$ to purchase and upgrade my equipment especially my lenses. So one of THE lenses I was aiming for is the king of Bokeh .. THE 85mm F1.2L II USM, well it's Expensive alright but from what I see it's really worth the cash, but what confused me is that I've heard some complaints about it's performance in low light and how it keeps hunting for focus though it's a USM name holder, I'm about the fact that I might not be comfortable with it since focusing speed is an issue for me personally and might be for others as well, so should I go for it or wait if there's an upcoming upgrade ..
> 
> And thanks in advance ^^



No, this lens doesn't hunt in low light. Avoid focus from infinity to close up - AF is slow when you in this situation.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 8, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> CanonNerdy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Agreed that there is no hunting at all. For focusing from infinity to close up or vice versa, simply use the manual override and let the AF take it from there to speed up matters.


----------



## Old Shooter (Jan 11, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread - but I have a question for you other 85L II owners... Took my B&H new lens out of the box and ran it through FoCal - got a solid AFMA setting... Went to do the aperture sharpness test - I always go into Live View at 10x and use a Hoodman loupe with 3x to fine-tune the focus... The focus ring just spins - does not change focus or change the distance in the window - regardless of whether the lens was set to AF or M... Is there some trick to getting Manual focus on this lens? Thanks in advance!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2014)

Old Shooter said:


> Not to hijack the thread - but I have a question for you other 85L II owners... Took my B&H new lens out of the box and ran it through FoCal - got a solid AFMA setting... Went to do the aperture sharpness test - I always go into Live View at 10x and use a Hoodman loupe with 3x to fine-tune the focus... The focus ring just spins - does not change focus or change the distance in the window - regardless of whether the lens was set to AF or M... Is there some trick to getting Manual focus on this lens? Thanks in advance!



Half press the shutter, so metering is active. It's a focus-by-wire lens, so manual focus only works if the autofocus motor is powered. If you like to store your lenses with the extending fronts retracted, you will have to get into the habit of retracting the front focusing element before you turn off your camera.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 11, 2014)

CanonNerdy said:


> Hi,
> 
> At last I managed somehow to save up some $$$ to purchase and upgrade my equipment especially my lenses. So one of THE lenses I was aiming for is the king of Bokeh .. THE 85mm F1.2L II USM, well it's Expensive alright but from what I see it's really worth the cash, but what confused me is that I've heard some complaints about it's performance in low light and how it keeps hunting for focus though it's a USM name holder, I'm about the fact that I might not be comfortable with it since focusing speed is an issue for me personally and might be for others as well, so should I go for it or wait if there's an upcoming upgrade ..
> 
> And thanks in advance ^^



I use it with a 5d3 and have no hunting issues. It does AF slower than most lenses but for portraits who cares and I usually focus manually. It is a purpose built lens and shines best at f2 and wider. If I don't plan to use it wide open, I usually choose another lens...just my opinion.

It's well worth the money and will eventually pay for itself.


----------



## Old Shooter (Jan 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Old Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Not to hijack the thread - but I have a question for you other 85L II owners... Took my B&H new lens out of the box and ran it through FoCal - got a solid AFMA setting... Went to do the aperture sharpness test - I always go into Live View at 10x and use a Hoodman loupe with 3x to fine-tune the focus... The focus ring just spins - does not change focus or change the distance in the window - regardless of whether the lens was set to AF or M... Is there some trick to getting Manual focus on this lens? Thanks in advance!
> ...



Thanks neuro! I was driving myself crazy!


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 12, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> I use it with a 5d3 and have no hunting issues. It does AF slower than most lenses but for portraits who cares and I usually focus manually. It is a purpose built lens and shines best at f2 and wider. *If I don't plan to use it wide open, I usually choose another lens...just my opinion.*
> 
> It's well worth the money and will eventually pay for itself.



Yes, if you don't want to shoot WAO or close to it, you can save some $$ and get the 85/1.8, which is still a fast lens and a very nice lens for the money(and it focuses closer and is MUCH lighter and smaller). I own both 85's(actually three if you count the CN-E 85) and you can get great results with either of them, but as many, many others have said many, many times, there is just something magical about the 85/1.2 and I agree. It has great bokeh, it renders skin tones beautifully and with such shallow DOF when opened up, you can really separate your subject from the background(or foreground) and make them 'pop'. I used it at my Mom's birthday party at work about five months ago and I shot some posed shots of her and my Grandmother 'available' under all fluorescent lighting, WAO and the skin tones and separation were beautiful.

If you can afford it, get it and you will love it.


----------



## BL (Jan 12, 2014)

The 85L II is an amazing lens and my workhorse for anything with a face. It's so good, I'm actually thinking about reducing the overlap in my kit and selling the 70-200 II.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 12, 2014)

I find using back button AF mixed with the other hand constantly tweaking the focus ring can keep the lens focusing fast and on subject. Those focus rings actually do serve a purpose


----------



## GuyF (Jan 12, 2014)

Save yourself a lot of money and consider the Sigma 85mm f1.4 instead. I honestly doubt if someone viewed a Sigma shot in isolation they'd know it was the Sigma unless they were told.

I could've bought the Canon but went with the Sigma. No regrets.


----------



## Ruined (Jan 12, 2014)

CanonNerdy said:


> Hi,
> 
> At last I managed somehow to save up some $$$ to purchase and upgrade my equipment especially my lenses. So one of THE lenses I was aiming for is the king of Bokeh .. THE 85mm F1.2L II USM, well it's Expensive alright but from what I see it's really worth the cash, but what confused me is that I've heard some complaints about it's performance in low light and how it keeps hunting for focus though it's a USM name holder, I'm about the fact that I might not be comfortable with it since focusing speed is an issue for me personally and might be for others as well, so should I go for it or wait if there's an upcoming upgrade ..
> 
> And thanks in advance ^^



Some thoughts:

1) rebates just ended and you could have gotten the 85L II $500 cheaper literally a week ago. If you are going to wait, the only reason would be to take advantage of a sale, as you will be paying full price now.

2) this lens came out too recently and to have a replacement anytime soon

3) The 85L does focus *slow*. It is one of the slowest focusing lenses in Canon's lineup - if not the slowest.

4) If you want that creamy bokeh, you may also want to consider the 50L 1.2 which is *MUCH* faster in focusing. The 50L 1.2 has very similar bokeh to the 85L but it works better in tight spots, etc. It is not quite as sharp as the 85L, but it is not a difference a customer would notice. The 50L also is more versatile as it is wider. The downside of the 50L is that it requires a bit more skill to handle, as similar to the Leica 50mm Noctilux it has a focus shift when stopping down especially near MFD; Canon did this purposely in the design to provide similar bokeh to the 85L despite being at a wider focal length. And, if you want that creamy bokeh you probably aren't going to be shooting at f2-f4 all that often anyway, as a much cheaper lens could serve this purpose. I do not see the 50L replaced anytime soon as it is a recent design so it is another "Safe" bet, and you will save a lot of cash going this route.

5) Another option is the 135L which has beautiful bokeh, but this focal length is a bit too long for me to not have Image Stabilization especially as its only f/2, and I do think the 135L will be replaced soon with an IS-enabled version given its age and pricing.

So my advice: #1, you are going to pay through the nose if you don't wait for a sale, #2 the 85L is fantastic but there is no getting around it is by far the slowest focusing Canon lens that I know of, #3 the 50L is probably a better alternative for more normal focusing speed while giving you similar bokeh - though it does require a bit more know-how to use properly.


----------



## bornshooter (Jan 12, 2014)

Get it you will not be disappointed!Focus is only slow from MFD to infinity and i personally do not think its slow for what i use it for.I just got mines a couple of months ago here are some photos taken with it .
This was it with the 5dmk3



Morgan by Lseriesglass, on Flickr

with the 1dx



Ivett by Lseriesglass, on Flickr

again 1dx



Joy by Lseriesglass, on Flickr




Amanda by Lseriesglass, on Flickr1dx


----------



## Ruined (Jan 12, 2014)

bornshooter said:


> Get it you will not be disappointed!Focus is only slow from MFD to infinity and i personally do not think its slow for what i use it for.



I do not want to take away from the 85L as it is a superlative lens, but it is the slowest focusing L lens I know of under 200mm.

If one is willing to give up a bit of sharpness for focusing speed, versatility, and less bulk/weight - the 50L may be a better choice.

If you are using the lens for events or anything that requires quick focus or tight quarters, the 50L is better. For straight portrait work where you have control over the target the 85L is better.

Here is a video made by photographer TIM NOSENZO comparing focusing speed of the 50L to the 85L:
http://www.timnosenzophoto.com/Other/Gear/n-nH5fW/i-h6q5tnG/A
The 50L is not quite, but almost twice as fast compared to the 85L in focusing speed.

It is actually great to own both, really a question of the specific application which one would use more.


----------



## bornshooter (Jan 12, 2014)

Ruined said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Get it you will not be disappointed!Focus is only slow from MFD to infinity and i personally do not think its slow for what i use it for.
> ...


I never said it was the fastest,but this is the portrait lens and it does that very well IMO it produces photos that no other lens can,its a specialty lens if i want fast focus i have the 70-200 mk2 which is fast but i have had no issues with the 851.2 .
My advice rent it and use it for a week


----------



## Ruined (Jan 12, 2014)

bornshooter said:


> I never said it was the fastest,but this is the portrait lens and it does that very well IMO it produces photos that no other lens can,its a specialty lens if i want fast focus i have the 70-200 mk2 which is fast but i have had no issues with the 851.2 .
> My advice rent it and use it for a week



Renting is a good idea, only reason I brought up focusing speed is that the OP specifically mentioned it as a concern. While the 85L is *the* portrait lens, the 50L also has spectacular bokeh especially for its focal length and offers versatility and focusing speed the 85L cannot.

The 50L is not quite as sharp as the 85L, but like the 85L it can make ordinary things look extraordinary:

(50L @ f/1.2)


----------



## bornshooter (Jan 12, 2014)

Ruined said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I never said it was the fastest,but this is the portrait lens and it does that very well IMO it produces photos that no other lens can,its a specialty lens if i want fast focus i have the 70-200 mk2 which is fast but i have had no issues with the 851.2 .
> ...


50 1.2 is a cracker of a lens too,hell if i had the money i would have all the red rings lol


----------



## Ruined (Jan 12, 2014)

bornshooter said:


> 50 1.2 is a cracker of a lens too,hell if i had the money i would have all the red rings lol



Heck yeah! But of the fast primes 24L-135L, my favorites are the 50L and the 85L by far... For what I do, 24L is too wide, 35L bokeh not as good, and 135L could benefit from IS + focal length a bit long.

While some think the 50L/85L are too close in focal length to own both, I beg to differ!


----------



## bornshooter (Jan 12, 2014)

Ruined said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > 50 1.2 is a cracker of a lens too,hell if i had the money i would have all the red rings lol
> ...


i hope my next prime is the 300 2.8 going to take it out for some street photography when i get it lol


----------



## Eldar (Jan 12, 2014)

If you´re considering a 50mm, I think I would wait and see what the reviews of the new Sigma Art lens will be.

As for the 85mm, mounted on a 5DIII, I think you will be thrilled. It is an exceptional lens and it has been a favorite of mine for years. I has a 3D pop effect and bokeh that are amazing.

The AF speed on the 5DIII is not nearly as bad as some people seem to think. If you go from MFD to infinity, yes that takes time. But how often do you do that? With a bit of practice you will manually move to within range and let AF do the rest. From about 2.5m to infinity AF speed is no problem at all.


----------



## OscarPiechowski (Jan 12, 2014)

i bought 85 1.2 for my 5d III and i'm so happy. You won't regret.
1.2


----------



## surapon (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, Yes, Yes---This Monster / Awesome Babe Canon EF 85 MM F/ 1.2 L MK II is the MUST for all the PRO " Professional Wedding Photographers and Portrait Photographers"-----Not My words, BUT from 8 of my dear friends, Professional Wedding Photographers in my City, Who use Canon Equipments.
Yes, It worth every pennies that you spend. Yes, I Love this 85 F/ 1.2 L---And No problem about AF, If we know how to use her----In the Dark place One Point , Center Point Focus only, If Solid Dark/ Low Contrast Conditions, Use Canon Speedlite Transmiter ST-E2, To provide AF-Assist beam emitter, to help faster AF.
Surapon


----------



## CanonNerdy (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks guys  I went for it and I just received it a week ago and can't mount it OFF my 5D III. I had it for 1799 $ .. in general I like everything about it from crisp shots and awesome creamy BOKEH oh my god the bokeh is totally worth it : but what concerns me the most is the rear glass of the lens .. it's too exposed unlike my other lenses and can get all the dust just by switching lenses, and the autofocus is a bit slow when shooting in F1.2 where the lens tries to spot on a focus point, all in all it's a queen of glass and can be used in a fight when needed ;D


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 26, 2014)

CanonNerdy said:


> Thanks guys  I went for it and I just received it a week ago and can't mount it OFF my 5D III. I had it for 1799 $ .. in general I like everything about it from crisp shots and awesome creamy BOKEH oh my god the bokeh is totally worth it : but what concerns me the most is the rear glass of the lens .. it's too exposed unlike my other lenses and can get all the dust just by switching lenses, and the autofocus is a bit slow when shooting in F1.2 where the lens tries to spot on a focus point, all in all it's a queen of glass and can be used in a fight when needed ;D



Actually the rear glass being exposed is a plus. It is flourine coated and easy to get to. Just wipe with a lens cloth or blower and it's clean. The flourine coating is extremely durable. Just when you are in fight, try not to hit the sap with the rear of the lens. It should be fine.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 26, 2014)

BTW: I do love the 1.2, and I am unhappy to say that I do not have it, and only have the Siggy 1.4. The latter is a great bang for buck, but they are in two different classes imho. 

I went to your flickr page and you have many great shots. Love the ones with the women on the chairs, and the couple in front of the dorian pillars 

On the other hand, I am so lucky that I own the 135L, and I am borrowing the 200L/2, which is a killer apart from the need of space and its weight


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

CanonNerdy said:


> Hi,
> 
> At last I managed somehow to save up some $$$ to purchase and upgrade my equipment especially my lenses. So one of THE lenses I was aiming for is the king of Bokeh .. THE 85mm F1.2L II USM, well it's Expensive alright but from what I see it's really worth the cash, but what confused me is that I've heard some complaints about it's performance in low light and how it keeps hunting for focus though it's a USM name holder, I'm about the fact that I might not be comfortable with it since focusing speed is an issue for me personally and might be for others as well, so should I go for it or wait if there's an upcoming upgrade ..
> 
> And thanks in advance ^^



Dear friend, Mr. CanonNerdy.
If you a PRO and Make money from Wedding Photography and Portrait Photos, Or Just Regular Photographer Like Me, Who want to Jass up my Portrait Photos to the Highest level = 1000% YES, Go to get this Awesome Big Babe in your hand very soon. I have this Beautiful Big Babe MK II three Years ago, and With me all the times in 1 of my 3 Cameras, Another 2 Cameras = 24-70 mm F/ 2.8 L , and 70-200 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS ( with TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II in the bag for all of my Landscape, Scenery / Street Photos).------YES, Every Lenses and Every cameras in this world have Great Points and SO-SO-Points, AS Photographers, We must Learn to use them at 120% of their ability, and try to solve the Problems as best as we can.
NO, This world still have no Perfected Cameras and Perfected Lenses YET.
Enjoy your New Great Lens soon.
Surapon


----------



## canonvoir (Jan 27, 2014)

This lens is a deadly weapon in the wrong hands. By deadly, I mean you will want to poke your eyes out if you shoot at 1.2 up close because the DOF is small. Besides that, I love this lens. Supreme Being of bokeh is more like it. I would just be sure you are ready to throw down that kind of money for the lens instead of going for a 1.4 or 1.8 version. Also, the focus is a bit on the slow side and that may be an understatement. This lens wasn't made for sports so I imagine you want it for portrait.

One of my favorite and oddly least used lenses I own.


----------

